# DB mit UDT erzeugen



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Morgen,
ich habe eine UDT erhalten und möchte damit einen DB erzeugen wie kann ich das machen. Das die Inhalte des UDT im DB sind.
Währe euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2005)

Hallo,
da bin ich auch mal wieder schreibfaul http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=udt db ist der 2. Beitrag


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*?????*

Hallo danke für die schnelle Antwort,
aber ich habe schon einen fertigen UDT den ich einfügen möchte! Kommt dieser unter Quellen oder kann ich den direkt in unter meinen DB`s FC`s u.s.w. speichern.


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2005)

Der UDT gehört in das S7 Projekt. Dann kannst du im DB,FB,FC in der Deklaration den Var-Namen und anschließend den Typ auswählen. In deinem Fall "UDTxxx"

pt


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Wie UDT in Proj*

Super Forum hier danke erst einmal,
wie gesagt ich habe einen fertigen UDT wie bekomme ich diesen in mein Projekt? Ich habe den UDT auf einer Diskette erhalten! und nicht selber erzeugt.


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2005)

Dann ist dieser warhscheinlich in einem S7 Projekt. Von dort aus rauskopieren. Oder als AWL-Quelle, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Was ist denn auf der Disk?


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Rauskopiert*

Das ist sehr warscheinlich das die UDT rauskopiert worden ist, gibt es eine möglichkeit die UDT in mein Proj. einzufügen?


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2005)

> Was ist denn auf der Disk?


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*disk*

Endschuldige habe ich übersehen, 
UDT100.awl


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2005)

Das ist eine AWL-Quelle.
Mach dein Programm mit dem Simatic-Manager auf, gehe in den Ordner Quellen, dann Einfügen/Externe Quelle und Auswählen deiner Datei. Daraufhin hast du die AWL-Quelle im Projekt, jetzt noch öffnen und übersetzen. Aber Vorsicht, existiert der Baustein (UDT100) schon im Ordner Bausteine, wird er dort gnadenlos überschrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Klasse*

Supergut hat geklappt danke.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Zusammenarbeit UDT DB*

Wie beschreibe ich meinen UDT eigendlich mit Daten? Mir fehlt jetzt leider ein bischen Info zu dieser Sache. Muss ich mir jetzt einen DB anlegen? Und wie arbeiten daen die beiden zusammen. z.B. möchte ich ein bool in dem UDT beschalten wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2005)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Der UDT gehört in das S7 Projekt. Dann kannst du im DB,FB,FC in der Deklaration den Var-Namen und anschließend den Typ auswählen. In deinem Fall "UDTxxx"
> 
> pt



So wie da beschrieben. Der UDT ist ein Datentyp, keine Variable.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Manchmal dauert es ein bischen länger*

Danke hat geklappt, sehe ich das richtig das der UDT garnicht im Netz DP oder MPI übertragen wird sonder immer zu verfügung steht und es wird nur auf die Daten zugegriffen die verändert worden sind? Es geht darum ob ich 80Byte zur verfügung stellen muss (so gross ist mein UDT) oder ob ich den UDT übertragen muss und Multiplexen kann.


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2005)

Häh?

Ich denke, du sollst dort deine Daten eintragen bzw. abholen. Irgendwo musst du dann noch die Adresse von dem Datenblock angeben.

Mehr kann ich aus deiner Beschreibung nun nicht lesen.

pt


----------



## Zefix (22 November 2005)

HI,
ich glaub unser Gast versteht den Sinn der UDT noch nicht ganz? 

Eine UDT wird verwendet wenn man eine Datenstruktur öfters im Programm benötigt.

Z.B. bei einem Band mit  mehreren Arbeitsplätzen möchte man für jeden AP einen "Bereich" in ein und demselben DB.

Darin könnte jetzt für einen AP stehen:

LFD_Nummer
Sachnummer
Bauteil_Nr
IO
NIO
Zwangs_IO
usw.

Um dies nicht immer wieder für jeden AP in den DB zu schreiben, schreibt man dies einmal in die UDT.
Danach trägt man diese UDT einfach mehrmals in den DB ein.

Die UDT wird dabei nicht in die Steuerung geladen sondern der DB.

Gruss Zefix


----------

